
Simplified and community-driven man pages - 0x7fffffff
https://github.com/tldr-pages/tldr
======
je42
I already learned something from it about cp:

    
    
      - Copy a file to a parent directory
        cp /path/to/original ..//path/to/copy

------
epalmer
I like this idea. I haven't tried many commands yet in this abbreviated help.
I still see a lot of value in the original man pages however.

------
mchahn
I wish I had this when I was learning unix. Not that it won't be appreciated
now.

------
agnivade
Best idea I have seen in a very long time. This is awesome !

